# Crusty phantom project.



## ZE52414 (Nov 4, 2018)

Here’s the progress I’ve made on the crusty phantom. Waiting on the rack. And I’ll send the seat off and have some leather added. I didn’t overclean the chrome because the chrome on the fenders is shot. I’ll update when it’s complete. I have to still get iron out some fender issues.


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 7, 2018)

Going to be a great looking rider , i just picked up one that looked about the same way when I got it , keep up the good work !


----------

